

Geocaching side-effects: Internet treasure hunt causes bomb scare [video] - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14042170

======
gbeeson
I am honestly surprised that this hasn't become a bigger 'issue' given the
temperature of security around the globe. Hopefully this will not become the
security crisis flavor of the week and maybe, just maybe, common sense will
win the day. Not hopeful though.

